
Uses This Interview – Bram Moolenaar - alekq
https://usesthis.com/interviews/bram.moolenaar/
======
shred45
Maybe an unpopular opinion, but I have found Bram to be surprisingly hostile
to power users, which seems to go against the nature of Vim. In particular, I
found this issue to be especially painful, although it appears to have reached
some compromise after 18 months of discussion:

[https://github.com/vim/vim/issues/2841](https://github.com/vim/vim/issues/2841)

To me one of the nicest things about using Vim (with defaults) as my primary
coding environment / editor is that I can SSH into any machine and immediately
feel at home and be just as productive as on my personal machine.
Unfortunately this relies on sane defaults, otherwise I need to bring my
.vimrc with me when doing this.

It may seem silly, but I actually switched to Ubuntu 18.04 as my default image
when provisioning servers, away from Debian, because Debian has included the
version of Vim with the issue mentioned above. I quickly tired of typing :set
mouse-=a after opening every file. I still have to type :set paste pretty
frequently.

Both features seem too magical to me. For a keyboard-first application like
Vim, it seems strange to be so opinionated about what my mouse does. Auto-
indent never seems to do the right thing for me, I'd rather it just be off by
default (or ignore when large multi-line blocks are pasted).

I don't really expect the project to bend to my opinions but I don't think I'm
the only one who thinks this goes against the general branding of Vim.

